# This Page Needs Some Current Fall Fishing Photos From The NE!



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Been an incredible run of Atlantics and Steelhead numbers keep increasing on the Au Sable!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Now that is a nice mess of fish.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Very nice. Keep them coming.


----------



## WB fish Slayer (Dec 8, 2018)

A few of the fall fish I got I got more on a camera I'll try to get put up,


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kellyman (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice!! thank you.


----------



## WB fish Slayer (Dec 8, 2018)

Just got these an hour or so ago and l lost a really nice fish as usual


----------



## jaypluggin (Mar 18, 2010)

Good job!!! I think sometimes losing a fish is the reason we keep coming back.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Some nice winter trout photos is awesome!!!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Been some good fishing on the Au Sable of late with the milder weather! Bright chrome steelhead are finally showing up.


----------



## WB fish Slayer (Dec 8, 2018)

A little better brown than I been getting


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

WB fish Slayer said:


> A little better brown than I been getting


Atlantics...


----------



## WB fish Slayer (Dec 8, 2018)

Atlantics have been good on au sable this year I've been lucky to have got a few each time I went it's an hour drive and I happen to live about 5 minutes away from another small river, here's a of male and female


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Been a fun month of mixed bag fishing in NE Michigan.





  








B2387401-39A6-4624-BF00-67796C7C009D




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Dec 29, 2018











  








4BAC8B33-9D3E-4020-A790-9BF110DED1A1




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Dec 29, 2018











  








F42157B4-50BD-4C0D-B31B-9BAC29CAE075




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Dec 29, 2018











  








7ACFEACE-4C1D-4464-8CDE-47EC50D3A8A6




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Dec 29, 2018











  








98A163A2-90E0-4C0C-8B6C-8A4D563BF08A




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Dec 29, 2018











  








36CA9591-EF17-4479-8370-0FE11EB90F17




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Dec 29, 2018











  








C748268B-33B3-4AC0-986C-7D29E31B20CB




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Dec 29, 2018











  








A9EA584D-2A9D-4033-9C25-5DE371B31083




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Dec 29, 2018











  








EE1459B6-C5F2-45EA-AE6F-954D54444DB8




__
ausable_steelhead


__
Dec 29, 2018


----------



## WB fish Slayer (Dec 8, 2018)

Took my pop's fishing for his birthday he got this one and another smaller one


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> View attachment 359769


So the cigar thing is just for the mosquitoes then, huh? 

Nice fish.


----------



## WB fish Slayer (Dec 8, 2018)

I went on the ice this morning and the bite was real slow so I stopped by the river on the way home and got this in 5 min


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

^^^ Nice troutsicle. ^^^


----------



## Decoy Hound (Apr 21, 2018)

Nice fish!!


----------

